# Jeff's Rub



## smokinbo (Feb 18, 2010)

I just bought Jeff's rub and used pay pal to pay.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get the recipe, I am planning on smoking some bb ribs this weekend and would love to try it.  Thanks and have a good one!!!


----------



## rodder98 (Feb 18, 2010)

First of all, you'll love it. You should get the download the same day. I think I got it in five minutes. If you need it faster, e-mail Jeff he might be able to interveen, he is tons of help. Hope you bought the sauce recipie too, its the greatest, I just knocked down the spice for the wife on mine. Take care...
Dan


----------



## nwdave (Feb 18, 2010)

Check your spam filter.  Some of the providers don't like Jeff.  I got mine just right after paying for it.


----------



## smokinbo (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff has taken care of my situation and I am stoked to try this recipe.  Thanks for everyones input and have a great day!!!!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 18, 2010)

Like he says, follow it exactly the first time, try it, then make any "tweaks" to it after that first time.  I found the sauce changes after a day or two and I was going to change it right away.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm glad everything worked out for you and let me also tell you that you will not be sorry for spending the money and yes It's That Good.


----------

